# Black Friday Herf on Long Island!!!



## Ozz1113 (Feb 13, 2008)

From Pete over at CA:
Just spreading the word: :cb

*Date*: Noverber 28th
*Time*: 1:00pm - whenever the owners kick us out
*Location*: 2215 Route 112, Medford, NY 11763
*Parking*: Small lot in front of the store, more parking on side and in back of the store
*Directions*: Take LIE to exit 64 South. Proceed about 3/4 mile and on your left hand side you'll see a small park. Immediately after the park is a small shopping center. Goodfella's in in there.

So far I have CAO donating cigars. I'm trying to get some other manufacturer's to donate cigars for gift bags (up to 25 bags). I am also trying to get a wine tasting, but am running into some issues with that...working on an alternative though. There will be food (4' hero, mac / potato / coleslaw, tortolinni salad made by my wife). Drink are available at the shop. Booze is BYOB.

I will be raffling off an Oliva Ashtray, a CI Smiley Ashtray and I'm wating to hear from Xikar if they are going to donate a cutter.


----------

